# Contracts



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

I am looking for help on making/ getting a contract. Right now I just type it up on excel or word and print it out.This does not in any way look professional. If you do not mind, I would like to know what you use or a plsce where they have some.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

You can get standard contract forms at an office supply store or on line.


----------



## JoeDusel (Mar 9, 2008)

I use a contract from Builder's Books that is specifically setup with all of the verbiage for California contracts. California has lots of rules for what must go into a contract. You need to check your state to see what they require.

The contract form that I use has fields that allow me to change all of the job specific information such as the client name and address, all of the dates, payment schedules and such. I also include an attachment for each project where I detail all of the materials, door styles, drawer box types, slide type and everything else that might bite me in the butt later.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Another idea is to check to see if there is a SCORE goup in your area. You can get their contact through the SBA web sites in your area. If you are not familar with SCORE, they are:
Service
Corp
of 
Retired 
Executives

People who have been there and done it before. They are a great source of knowledge.

Personaly I use a templete I have set up on Excel. It is linked with my bidding worksheet for job costing. I have included sections from different ideas others have given me. Then had it reviewed by a Lawyer to make sure I was within the bounds of the Law. A contracts not worth the paper its written on if you cant enforce it in court!


----------

